# Dexter's Dig Box



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I decided Dexter needed a dig box because I recently switched him to fleece and he's probably all like this :evil:  "i cant dig!"

So here's what I did. Leme know what you think!

*Step 1: Obtain materials (Joann fabric ftw!)*









*Step 2: Make a fleece square for the bottom (cuz he's spoiled and I don't want his little feet on plastic!)*









*Step 3: Decide if it's too high*








"Seriously mom? I can't get in there..."









*We decided "yes, too high" so Step 4: Cut it down!*









*Step 5: Cover the holes with duct tape!*









*Step 6: Fill with flower beads (as seen in pic 1) and fleece strips!*
Ta-da!
So what do you think? I'm letting it "air out" for a day or two so it doesn't smell like duct tape


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That's adorable!!!! I'm a new hedgie owner too, but I thought it looked good. I always thought Harvey needed another tote strictly for digging because he likes to burrow.  I always thought he needed a ball pit like you find at Fun Zone, Chuck-E-Cheese, etc. Just a TON or pingpong balls in a tote. :lol: Let me know how Dexter likes the glass pebbles. I'd love to make a box like Dexter's. He just adorable.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks like tons of fun for a hedgie! I'm off to Walmart tomorrow for weekly shopping..... may have to pick up some glass flower beads and a tote for Jeremiah! He's been burrowing under his fleece.......


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Looks good to me! I have glass marbles left over from my fish tank.. clean unused ones of course, but I am still looking for a box.  
I am pretty sure the glass marbles are okay to use, I had planned on asking once i found a box, but maybe someone more knowing will come along on here to confirm it.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Just make sure you wash any rock / marble well...I got some for Hazel and when I rinsed it off with hot water there was some oily looking crap running off them that I could see in the water. I ended up leaving them in hot water /rinsed several x with dish soap. Being then paranoid about it I boiled them too


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Ew, probably something left from the factory on them,.. I'll definitely clean them extra well :? , but FYI I have heard that boiling glass can weaken it, leaving it more prone to breaking, not sure if that applies to the marbles or not though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

My girls always used the litter tray with the CSW as a sleeping area so I just started putting paper towels under it and aside from Feral occasionally attacking the paper towel like a puppy its worked great so I used that trey with rounded aquarium stones in the trey and they love nosing/digging for treats and even just digging the sound doesn't even bother them.

My girls are so cute


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I use smallish river rocks for Watson - he seems to like them and does a little digging, but I'd love to find something smaller and more lightweight so he could really go at it!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

panda said:


> Ew, probably something left from the factory on them,.. I'll definitely clean them extra well :? , but FYI I have heard that boiling glass can weaken it, leaving it more prone to breaking, not sure if that applies to the marbles or not though.


It was decorative river rock that I boiled and yes it was not felt or seen until I got them wet and could see the film...but with say those marble looking glass rocks I dunno that boiling weakens them. While making glass beads they are generally constucted then later fired at high temps to make them stronger. Perhaps what you are saying is the water more so then heat weakens them???? I never heard this idea about glass before.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I washed the glass stones and nothing seemed to come off of them... I'm hesitant to use anything smaller because Dexter already tried to eat the pearl off my necklace haha
I'll put it in his cage tonight!
He really has "come out of his play shell" in the last few days
He's had balls and a teddy bear in his cage forever and he just now realized they're fun!! He carries the bear around haha
Hopefully the dig box will be a hit


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Oh, I misunderstood and thought you meant that you had glass pebbles as well, I was just sharing some information


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

panda said:


> Oh, I misunderstood and thought you meant that you had glass pebbles as well, I was just sharing some information


Me? I have glass pebbles... i guess they're pebbles... they're flat sort of and about the size of a dime. They're like a dome shape


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I was replying to Hissy-Fit-Hazel's reply to me.


----------

